# Problemi di compilazione Kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r2

## FUz

Innanzitutto....

Salve a tUTTi, visto che e' la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum   :Very Happy: 

Venedo al mio problema... premetto che sono un neofita di linux, dopo una lungha esperienza con i sistemi operativi di microzoZ   :Confused: 

Dunque, sto incontando un po' di problemi nella compilazione del Kernel v2.4.20-gentoo-r2, ovvero la compilazione va in errore e non viene portata a termine, il tutto da quel che ho capito si inceppa nei passi relativi a IpSec. A tutt'ora sto usando il Kernel v2.4.19-gentoo-r10 con il quale non ho incontrato le stesse difficolta' e sono riuscito a compilare IpSec (e anche il supporto per il firewall)

Il fatto e' che vorrei passare al 2.4.20 perche' vi sono delle migliorie non tracurabili, come il supporto per: l'algoritmo AES, NAT-Traversal (che serve, da quel che ho capito a poter mettere il server vpn dietro a un firewall che fa mascheramento del ip)....

La mia domanda e'..... c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' dare qualche dritta?  :Smile: 

PS: premetto che ho abilitato anche il supporto ipv6 (come consigliato nell'help del kernel)

cmq, GRaZie fin da ora a tUTTi  :Cool:   :Cool: 

CIaoCIao

FUz

----------

## cerri

Beh, posta l'errore...

----------

## IgaRyu

Se sei alle prime armi ti congilio vivamente di installarti il kernel vanilla, per le versioni patchate di gentoo hai tempo

emerge vanilla-sources

Tra l'altro con questo comando passi direttamente alla 2.4.20

Joe

----------

## FUz

... posto l'errore!

gli ultimi messagi che vengono visualizzati a shell sono:

 *Quote:*   

> ipsec/ipsec.o(.text+0xfee0): first defined here
> 
> ld: Warning: size of symbol `pfkey_init' changed from 297 to 214 in key/key.o
> 
> key/key.o(.text+0x1b50): In function `pfkey_msg_hdr_build':
> ...

 

Aggiungo che ho fatto svariate altre prove...

ho raggiunto un risultato di compilazione portata a termine quando ho indicato di compliare ipsec (e tutto quello collegatovi) come modulo...

ma secondo voi poi mi dara' problemi? 

con il kernel 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 ipsec non l'ho compliato come modulo....

Ancora GRasSie mILLe

CIaoCIao

FUz

----------

## cerri

Modulo o non modulo non cambia niente.

Cmq mi sembra molto un bug.

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Modulo o non modulo non cambia niente.
> 
> Cmq mi sembra molto un bug.

 

In linea di principio sono d'accordo, ma la pratica mi porta a smentirti!

Ho avuto esperienza di parti del kernel che configurate come moduli compilavano, altrimenti non ne volevano sapere.

ENx

----------

## cerri

Non ci siamo capiti: anche a me e' successo, ma in genere si tratta di un bug.

Volevo dire che all'atto pratico, se una funzione e' compilata o e' un modulo non cambia niente (a meno che non ti serve per fare il boot...  :Wink: ).

----------

## FUz

Dunque....

sempre per rimanere in tema di: modulo, non modulo... i misteri della complilazione...  :Very Happy: 

allora sono riuscito a portare a termine la compilazione con questa configurazione:

ipv6 compilato e installato

ipsec compilato come modulo

Ho fatto delle prove preliminari:

caricando il modulo, avviando freeswan e facendo la diagnostica del tunnel sui fururi client della vpn.....

Il tutto sembra andare senza problemi o errori di sorta....  :Shocked: 

Quando passero in "produzione" se ho novità vi faccio sapere   :Wink: 

ancora GRasSie

CIaoCIao

FUz

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non ci siamo capiti: anche a me e' successo, ma in genere si tratta di un bug.
> 
> Volevo dire che all'atto pratico, se una funzione e' compilata o e' un modulo non cambia niente (a meno che non ti serve per fare il boot... ).

 

Ok, chiarito l' equivoco  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ENx

----------

